# fishbites bait



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

They make a sent bait called fish'n'strips salt water comes in clam crab shrimp and other sents. Please excuse me for asking, but has anyone seen or used this stuff. their site is 

tnx in advance


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

If you do a search, you can find a lot of references to fishbites. I haven't used the different flavors much, but the bloodworms flavor works very well, and most times can be just as effective as the real thing (and stays on the hook MUCH longer).


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*fishbites*

how long have fishbites been around in florida now?


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*fish bites*

OK but I also wanted to know where to get some to try. Any shops and where.
Me again


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

chilehead2 said:


> OK but I also wanted to know where to get some to try. Any shops and where.
> Me again


Randy at the Baitshack (VA board sponsor) is doing a pretty good price on the regular packs...he might be willing to ship and it'll beat anyone else's prices. Try giving him a call. From what I've seen, the next best option might be ordering straight from. I just looked at their site, and it appears they changed their shipping policy. Last year if I ordered more than $35 it was free shipping. Now they have a split shipping policy...less than $80 order and it's 5.20, more and it's 9.20. For the bloodworms, I've seen them commonly offered more than $1 over what they offer them direct, so 5-6 packages and you'd be at least breaking even. Other than that, most tackle shops are now carrying them somewhere in the store.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

lynnpier06 said:


> how long have fishbites been around in florida now?


I tried them a couple years ago. Had a hell of a time finding them because the local bait and tackle stores stopped carrying them. 

I used them once...


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

They have them at Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Order online at


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Kinda like Gulp! Why would you when the real thing is cheaper and works a helluva lot better?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Fished the Bloodworms FB side by side with the real deal, OUTFISHED the real thing, same rig, as close to the same distance as each other as I could get....worked great. No complaints here. Im a beleiver.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Works well.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

barty b said:


> Kinda like Gulp! Why would you when the real thing is cheaper and works a helluva lot better?


Where do you find the real thing cheaper?? ONe pack of fishbites bloodworms is equivalent to at least 3-4 packs of the real thing. In my experience testing with the real thing on top of a double drop bottom rig and fishbites on bottom, both were just as effective and the fishbites stayed on a hell of a lot longer. Multiple fish could be caught with the same piece of bait, and if not taken was effective for at least 20 minutes. Can't say that for the real thing. The fishbites only take about a inch long piece...not so for the real thing. If the real thing worked that much better I'd fork out the money, but in this case I've seen otherwise.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

RiverOtter said:


> Where do you find the real thing cheaper?? ONe pack of fishbites bloodworms is equivalent to at least 3-4 packs of the real thing. In my experience testing with the real thing on top of a double drop bottom rig and fishbites on bottom, both were just as effective and the fishbites stayed on a hell of a lot longer. Multiple fish could be caught with the same piece of bait, and if not taken was effective for at least 20 minutes. Can't say that for the real thing. The fishbites only take about a inch long piece...not so for the real thing. If the real thing worked that much better I'd fork out the money, but in this case I've seen otherwise.


Amen to that


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

RiverOtter said:


> Where do you find the real thing cheaper?? ONe pack of fishbites bloodworms is equivalent to at least 3-4 packs of the real thing. In my experience testing with the real thing on top of a double drop bottom rig and fishbites on bottom, both were just as effective and the fishbites stayed on a hell of a lot longer. Multiple fish could be caught with the same piece of bait, and if not taken was effective for at least 20 minutes. Can't say that for the real thing. The fishbites only take about a inch long piece...not so for the real thing. If the real thing worked that much better I'd fork out the money, but in this case I've seen otherwise.


Im not exactly sure what your fishing for so i may be opening my mouth too soon, but ive been even more frugal with the bwfb this season, using only about .5" pieces and having results the same (from what i remember) as last year when i was using about an inch long piece. I do only use a no. 6 hook though so thats probably how i got away with the smaller bait.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

The 1" was pretty much a guess, but I like to hook it through 2-3 times. Seems to help keep it longer. It's not that the larger pieces really put out more scent, or that the smaller pieces rip off (that internal mesh is tough stuff), but the coating seems to flake off in chunks when it goes, and having the hook through it an extra time seems to help keep that on. Nothing too scientific, and using a smaller piece likely works just as well. Honestly, I haven't been using a whole lot of fishbites this year, as I picked up a used squaretail canoe and motor and have been drifting for flounder more often than plank fishing for spot and croaker.


----------

